# new years resolution - update tug pages!



## TUGBrian (Apr 16, 2009)

Ok, so its a bit after new years...but im trying my best here =)

My goal is to on a regular bais...both update an existing TUG page (to include current info to bring the pages to the current time as well as enhance the SEO details of a page)

as well as create a new page on TUG containing valuable info.  These page ideas will of course come from tuggers!  

I already have a good list of page ideas (starting with the 100 questions etc) but if you have any others...post them here so I can keep track!

First item up for discussion is the "COLD HARD FACTS ABOUT SELLING YOUR TIMESHARE"

this page was written by my father many many moons ago, and I have just updated it today in my attempt to bring it current!

It is always however, open to suggestion for adding/removing/clarifying content or format...so lemmie have it!  I work to make things better for you and all other timesharers who may read the page!

here is the current link to the new cold facts page

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/cold_hard_facts_about_selling_your_timeshare.shtml

all older pages (tug2.net/advice/ts-sales.html, etc etc) should now either manually redirect...or programatically redirect to this new page!


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 16, 2009)

*possible edit for article*

From the Now you Know section.

Most resale's are lucky to get 50% of what they paid if they bought thru the resort initially.  Now with the struggling economy, this % has probably risen to 75 to 90%!!!!

I think it should be ...this % was probably fallen to 10 -25%!!!

Tracey


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 16, 2009)

i think we are both trying to say the same thing...but perhaps I wasnt thinking clearly when i typed it!  I shall reword that!

(updated!  thank you!)


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 28, 2009)

Page 2 update: "When you cant sell your timeshare for any price"  previously known as TS_Abandon

Newly updated link, with a new charity added that seems to have some positive reviews!

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_abandonment.html

comments/edits always welcome!


----------



## richardm (Apr 30, 2009)

*A little disappointed...*



TUGBrian said:


> Page 2 update: "When you cant sell your timeshare for any price"  previously known as TS_Abandon
> 
> Newly updated link, with a new charity added that seems to have some positive reviews!
> 
> ...



Currently- your referrals go to:

Children's Home which simply refers to Jim Tarpey's Donate for a Cause. (If you simply recommend Donate for a Cause the owner could then choose the charity of their choice. They have a high rejection rate and will refer rejections to their marketing company, but this is common for the timeshare charities.).

Turpentine Creek (operated by Trejesto Closings). I have heard of two good reports for this one, which is promising.

and......

Florida Veterans Association... Until their current donations are resolved, I personally wouldn't be comfortable making further referrals to them.

I certainly understand this is a very confusing area of the industry- but I just fail to see the logic behind your revisions, or lack of them..


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 30, 2009)

So you fail to see the logic in updating pages that have sat dormant for many years?

Im not quite sure how to answer that.

I wasnt aware that the childrens home was affiliated with DFC in any way, they have been listed on that page for many years, and I contacted them prior to updating the page to ensure they still accepted timeshares as a donation.

Ill consider removing FVA until they sort out the issues contained in the other thread however.  These pages are merely to provide information to owners about their options, prior to them going and making an even bigger mistake by wasting more money.


----------



## richardm (Apr 30, 2009)

My disappointment was less on the revisions you made, and more on what seems to me a glaring revision that you failed to make! Obviously, this is your site and you have the right to refer people to any group you feel is deserving of the business. I'm simply questioning whether all three charities are in fact deserving!

Many of your members take your recommendations very seriously. Some will fail to perform their own due diligence simply because they'll expect that you've done it for them. You may not have asked for that responsibility, but it's yours regardless. If I feel you haven't given proper consideration to those recommendations- I'll question them every time.. Hopefully I'll always do so in a respectful manner.

Since this page may be in place for several years- I expect you to do as much research as possible.  Charities are gaining market share- and each month there seem to be more of them, all drooling over the money people will pay to get rid of their unwanted timeshares! 

Perhaps a poll with as many timeshare related charities listed as you can find is a good idea.. You can let members respond to them and see which one's (if any) actually deserve the business!


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 30, 2009)

While you mention that there seem to be an ever increasing number of charities popping up, you must have different sources than I...as it was difficult for me to find any that had any sort of references for taking timeshares in on donation in the past.

im sure they do exist, I just dont see very many of them!


----------



## richardm (May 1, 2009)

Links for your research.. 

http://www.allthrive.org (sends you to Donate for a Cause for a referral fee)

http://www.childrens-home.org/timeshare.html (sends you to Donate for a Cause for a referral fee)

http://www.cf-inc.org  (affiliated with 2nd Market Timeshares)

http://www.defeatdiabetes.org (sends you to Donate for a Cause for a referral fee)

http://www.donateforacause.org (affiliated with Resort Closings, Inc)

http://www.donatetimeshareonline.com (affiliated with Timeshare Angels)

http://www.idonate.com (showed up on a google search sponsored result today but I haven't heard of them before)

http://www.kidneyfund.org/give-now/gifts-of-timeshares (sends you to Donate for a Cause for a referral fee)

http://nfcr.org/DonateNow/OtherGivingOptions/DonateYourTimeshare/tabid/291/Default.aspx (sends you to Donate for a Cause for a referral fee)

http://www.snhu.edu/3677.asp (affiliated with SellMyTimeshareNow)

http://www.timesharedonations.org (sends you to Fl Vets for a referral fee)

http://www.turpentinecreek.org   (affiliated with Trejesto Closings)

http://www.usaspecialneeds.org (affiliated with Timeshares Only)

http://www.veteransassistance.us (You're familiar with this one)


----------



## TUGBrian (May 1, 2009)

thank you, ill look into these.  However im a bit skeptical about adding random charities that noone has heard of, and that may or may not have the legitimate paperwork/documentation to actually properly accept a timeshare as a donation so that one can write it off to charity..research would have to be done here.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 1, 2009)

Brian,

Love the new update on the advice page!!

Great job!!


----------

